# Assignment 4 **AUG 22 - AUG 28**



## USbowhuntr (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job again this week. You all really used your imaginations. We had great particapation and some great ideas.

Here is the new assignment. " Patterns and Repetition"

This can be a real fun one to shoot. It is amazing what all you can find even just around the house. 

Get out and have some fun.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2008)

Jason great idea this should be interesting for sure


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2008)

OK! I'll go first this week.  This is a shot that I've been
pondering for a while and decided it would fit
the theme of the assignment.
Shot this morning in our bathroom holding a mirror in front of our vanity mirror.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey one DR  B is enough not a whole bunch of them 

Cool idea DRB


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool shot Dr B


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2008)

Not sure if it fits the assignment but is was the first thing that popped into my feeble little mind.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks Good Smokey and Yes, I would say it fits quite nicely.


----------



## #4s (Aug 22, 2008)

Smokey, that reminds me of a nightmare puzzle I once attempted to put together, nice shot.


----------



## Slim1218 (Aug 22, 2008)

Both of those are great! I've been trying to come up with an idea myself, but no luck so far


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2008)

#4s said:


> Smokey, that reminds me of a nightmare puzzle I once attempted to put together, nice shot.



Yep, I thought about that.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 23, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Yep, I thought about that.



Hey Smokey that is a great shot, the thing that reall catches my eye in that one is almost all the peices are the same color except for the one in the botom right . It is a little green and I dont know what it is about that one peice but I have to agree that would make a really cool puzzle.


----------



## fussyray (Aug 23, 2008)

Patterns and Repetition 
I will do better just play this morning


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2008)

Very creative, y'all.  I like 'em!!


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Anna came up with an idea for this one.
She has a  snake with a pattern.


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 23, 2008)

*My attempt*

I have two Quilts I have partially finished that may fit this assignment.
The first is an Elvis one for my mom.(repetition)
The second one is a colorful one.(pattern)


----------



## slimbo (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice one Slimbo. Makes me want to build a fire.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good y'all!  Tell Anna that I like not only the pattern on the snake, but the way the snake mimics the pattern of the mortar between the stone!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of my entries.

gt40


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 23, 2008)

This one may mess with ya. It was taken in the Wonder Works in Gatlinburg.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 24, 2008)

SKEETER2 said:


> This one may mess with ya. It was taken in the Wonder Works in Gatlinburg.



whoa dude


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 24, 2008)

I havent been able to get out and shoot the last couple of weeks so due to a shoulder surgery last week so here is one from a while back. I am hoping to be able to get out this week and get some new ones!


----------



## believer (Aug 24, 2008)

First offering. Time permiting I will post some others.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my contibution.  I won't tell you how many times I shot it.  This is the best one I could get.  Macros give you some neat patterns though.

Hoss


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Here's my contibution.  I won't tell you how many times I shot it.  This is the best one I could get.  Macros give you some neat patterns though.
> 
> Hoss



Feather?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Here's my contibution.  I won't tell you how many times I shot it.  This is the best one I could get.  Macros give you some neat patterns though.
> 
> Hoss




Ball of twine...

Man, y'all have some good stuff.  I've got to find something to shoot!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 24, 2008)

USbowhuntr said:


> Feather?


 


rip18 said:


> Ball of twine...
> 
> Man, y'all have some good stuff. I've got to find something to shoot!


 

Turkey feather.  That iridescence is a killer under a flash.  

Hoss


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Turkey feather.  That iridescence is a killer under a flash.
> 
> Hoss



That and the horizontal line in the upper half is what made me think feather. 

Great shot, you really used your imagination on that one!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 25, 2008)

Something while just sitting around the house. The wife and I have started collecting shot glasses from all the states and steines and other beer glasses while in Europe. This is one of our glasses and a few shot glasses.


----------



## believer (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe somebody will be able to tell what these are.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2008)

*Here's one from me*

View from my back yard.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 25, 2008)

Skeeters pic makes me feel drunk.  thats weird man.


----------



## Slim1218 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are CDs, right? Did the flash make the rainbow effect?


----------



## believer (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes they are cds.The lights are led. This was something I was playing with for some macro lighting. I didn't get the effect I was expecting, but I liked the look anyways.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 25, 2008)

how about anchovies ???   best i can do right now !!!


----------



## believer (Aug 26, 2008)

Funny looking pizza F-1


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice folks lots of creativity involved with this assignment   Well suddenly this morning my feable mind started turning over  What's my favorite pattern? That would have to be shawdow grass camo but how to make it work? 

Came up with this


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2008)

Took a bunch of shots and really liked this one the best but with the camo pattern blurry it just didn't fit the assignment


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 26, 2008)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Took a bunch of shots and really liked this one the best but with the camo pattern blurry it just didn't fit the assignment



Thats the nice thing about these assignments, anything will work. It is all up to YOUR imagination. Great job, keep them coming.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 26, 2008)

*My turn*

Had to Stop and think about this one some Was Cautious with what I selected had to be something everyone could relate to. 
So I had to Go with this.
And take my Turn. Is it a pattern or repetitious


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2008)

NWCO said:


> Had to Stop and think about this one some Was Cautious with what I selected had to be something everyone could relate to.
> So I had to Go with this.
> And take my Turn. Is it a pattern or repetitious



So was the guy behind you layin on his horn or yelling "Take a picture it'll last longer and it won't get any greener." 

Nice job NWCO


----------



## fussyray (Aug 26, 2008)

I got this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 26, 2008)

fussyray great picture did that come from gazebo park


----------



## fussyray (Aug 26, 2008)

NWCO said:


> fussyray great picture did that come from gazebo park




Thanks, and no I took this at Chatt. Nat. Center.


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 26, 2008)

Took this one a few days ago hope it looks ok


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 26, 2008)

those mimosa trees look like fireworks great job


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks i believe ive seen some of your pics you take excellant shots


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2008)

Fine shots folks.  Keep up the good work.

Hoss


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 26, 2008)

here are a couple more


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 26, 2008)

New tire's tread, driveway rock bed border, corner of the house.


----------



## JasonF (Aug 26, 2008)

Outdoor theme...


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the outdoor theme, pretty creative.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice stuff guys   Talk about thinkin out of the box 

Coreyhopper22 nice job of mushin and WELCOME to the photo forum


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you glad to hear it from you keep me updated on new assignments


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 27, 2008)

coreyhopper22 said:


> Thank you glad to hear it from you keep me updated on new assignments



Welcome to the forum. A new assignment is posted every friday for the following week. Great shots this week, keep them coming.


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you ill be here every week


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 27, 2008)

I call this, Puppy Sleep Pattern!!!!!

Sorry they are a bit messy, just finished their puppy gruel.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great participation Guys and Gals and
Well done on the shots.


----------



## believer (Aug 27, 2008)

The cute pattern award goes to....... tuffdawg for Puppy sleep pattern


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 27, 2008)

I was finally able to get out and shoot some.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 27, 2008)

believer said:


> The cute pattern award goes to....... tuffdawg for Puppy sleep pattern



 Well thank you!


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 27, 2008)

USbowhuntr said:


> I was finally able to get out and shoot some.



Great pics


----------



## Hoss (Aug 27, 2008)

Jason, I figured you were going to get some neat pattern shots.  You didn't disappoint me.

Hoss


----------



## Hoss (Aug 27, 2008)

Found another interesting pattern in one of Mrs. Hoss's plants.

Hoss


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is my kitchen backsplash.  My fiance and I did it over a entire weekend, it was very time consuming!!!!!!!!!!!   I cut all those wine corks in half long ways with a electric fillet knife and then had to cut all the edges to fit.  Thought it fit right in with the pattern theme.  Hope y'all enjoy.

Ben


----------



## Smokey (Aug 28, 2008)

Ben, that there is finer than frawg hair.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 28, 2008)

preciate it Smokey!!  

Ben


----------



## Too Late (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spring*

How about from the side of the interstate somewhere in Al.
By the way cool Ideas I'll be back when I can get my hubby to give up the computer


----------



## fussyray (Aug 29, 2008)

Ben, did you drink all that wine?


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 29, 2008)

fussyray said:


> Ben, did you drink all that wine?



Nah not all of it  There a a couple that definately belong to me though 

Ben


----------

